# Saturday, 8/23. Strand in Galveston



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Think I am going to take Saturday off. Need to get out and play with the cameras.
Going to head to the Strand early morning for some nighttime captures. Will stay until daybreak, then switch gear and try and find some shore birds.
I leave the house around 3:30am and arrive at 4ish on the Strand so I can have a few hours of darkness, with no traffic/people to interfere.
If anyone is interested in tagging along. PM me and we can setup a meeting place, most likely at Saengerfest park on the Strand

http://www.galveston.com/saengerfestpark/map/


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I wish I was in Texas now, but I'm in MN. That sounds like fun. I could have been your extra set of binocular, spotting eyes. Do you ever get down to the Port A. area in the winter? There are some really good bird and wildlife areas there. I'll be in Port Aransas for all of January and Feb.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Dick Hanks said:


> I wish I was in Texas now, but I'm in MN. That sounds like fun. I could have been your extra set of binocular, spotting eyes. Do you ever get down to the Port A. area in the winter? There are some really good bird and wildlife areas there. I'll be in Port Aransas for all of January and Feb.


Not as often as I wish I could.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Can't send a pm til tomorrow night but I would love to tag along! I promise not to ka too many inane questions!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I have had some express interest, so Lets just meet at Saengerfest park at 4:30 am.
See ya there


----------

